# Victoria State Sponsorship



## anishjohn (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi

How many years of Work Experince one need for State Sponsorship?

I am a General Electrician with 6 years experience. General electrician is in listed on the Victorian Skilled – Sponsored (176) Eligibility List. I m 29 years old.

I heard state sponsorship is for people with 15-20 years experince and for who r above 40 years old. Is it right? 

Any one who applied for Victoria State Sponsorship with 6 years experience? Any one plz????


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Here's the link for Victoria State sponsorship....go down to the bottom of the FAQ page to see the requirements for work experience. 

Frequently Asked Questions About State Nomination/Sponsorship - Live in Victoria

Dolly


----------



## anishjohn (Apr 3, 2009)

Dolly said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's the link for Victoria State sponsorship....go down to the bottom of the FAQ page to see the requirements for work experience.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dolly 4 ur quick reply n info


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I guess why those with 15-20 yrs exp take state sponsorship because they are not able to meet the minimum point requirement for the visa application. and maybe because most of the people who loose points because of being over the age of 30 apply for sponsorship ppl start thinking that maybe sponsorship is just for those with that much experience.


----------

